# Can you recommend a dog behaviourist in North Cornwall?



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

I need one who can come to my home. 

Also, anyone know roughly what they charge?

thanks


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm afraid not... sorry


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

ok, thanks for letting me know.

Anyone else? 

 


(Serious request by the way!    )


----------



## madzone (Apr 13, 2006)

My old psychology lecturer was a dog behaviourist (ace with dogs - complete bitch with humans  ) She's called Jeri Omlo (I think   ) She was charging £50 a session a few years back so god knows what it is now. To be honest it's mostly what you'd find in books anyway. What's the problem?

eta - here she is - Jeri Omlo St Austell 01726 852124 (Dogs)

If you go to see her be sure to say I recommended her


----------



## zenie (Apr 13, 2006)

www.apdt.co.uk

They are all registered and will be able to help you.

I know there's one for behaviour alone but I can't for the life of me remember the link 

If you need a behaviourist it's good form just to have one one-to-one session then you can implement what they have taught you and perhaps attend obedience too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2006)

call your local rscpa branch/animal shelter for a recommendation

we paid £70 for a one to one session when the baby arrived and the dog was going bonkers

it was all about training us how to deal with the dog rather than traing the dog itself.

it did the trick and the mutt stays


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2006)

double post


----------



## rowan (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I've got links for the APDT and another organisation, and my vet has got a list of them, but I just wondered if anyone could recommend one they'd actually used.

The main problem is that my newer dog, who I've had for just over a year and is my other dog's Mum, has been getting more and more aggressive since she's been here.  She's nearly 6 years old and spent her first 2 years living on the streets with my friend, and has a very strong protective streak.
She came to live with me because my friend and his partner had a baby and the dog is no good with kids.

She's wonderful indoors, very affectionate, cuddly, and well behaved - in fact the perfect pet - but in the garden she goes crazy at anyone who dares come to the front door or walks past the fence. The garden and fence is to the side of the front door so she can't actually get to anyone, but people are scared to come near!

And if we're out she'll go for any dog who comes anywhere near (whether she and they are on or off the lead), and often barks aggressively at people too. She hasn't bitten anyone or any dog, but I wouldn't put it past her given the chance.  

And her behaviour is beginning to rub off on my other dog, who has always been absolutely fine and very friendly with people and other dogs

She is very protective, and I've tried removing her from the garden or from the front door if someone knocks, trying to show her that I'm in charge of who comes near not her. And I give treats if she comes straight in but not if I have to call her more than once or twice, but nothing works.

A couple of people have said that she's over protective of me because she knows I'm not well, and I also think a lot of it comes from her time living on the streets when she probably needed to be protective. 


Oh, and another thing - she's a pain in the arse when I'm driving, barking continuously and it's putting me off going out in the car with her. I've tried telling her to be quiet, and tried ignoring her and praising her if she quietens down but that only sets her off barking agian.

She really is hard work and I was on the verge of finding her a new home a few months ago because I wasn't well enough to cope with her, but I love her to bits and really want to get this sorted.


----------



## Dru (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm hesitant at mentioning this, because I had some input into the book; but it's called _Name of book removed _ 

 and is by _Author name removed_, an ex-RAF dog type who's really good with dogs (but has no human social graces...), and it's quite good. Honest.

Oh, and hello everyone. An unusual first post, perhaps, but hey.


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 23, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> I'm hesitant at mentioning this, because I had some input into the book; but it's called "Ain't Misbehavin'", and is by David Appleby, an ex-RAF dog type who's really good with dogs (but has no human social graces...), and it's quite good. Honest.
> 
> Oh, and hello everyone. An unusual first post, perhaps, but hey.
> 
> EDIT: <link removed>


No.

It is considered spam here.

Post up your own thoughts if you are an expert. Give some advice to rowan.

Don't just spam this book you had "input to".

I'd remove the link now if I were you and I'd start contributing to this community rather than trying to SELL us a book on your first fucking post.

Why not actually provide a link to a website where rowan can read the relevant chapters in this book for free, she needs help? You could easily guide her to the relevant parts of the relevant chapters.

Either that, or I fear your first post may well be your last. And perhaps no bad thing!

Eh?

 



Rowan,

Try PM'ing Pingu too.

He seems to have deep knowledge, deep heart and broad contacts.



Woof


----------



## Dru (Apr 23, 2006)

As you please. Link removed. I'd thought that declaring a personal interest would have avoided criticism, obviously I was wrong, and I apologise. I spent ages living with a couple of dysfunctional dogs from the dog home, but I guess that's another story.


----------



## madzone (Apr 23, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> As you please. Link removed. I'd thought that declaring a personal interest would have avoided criticism, obviously I was wrong. End of story.


At least you were up front about it  You'll know better next time


----------



## Dru (Apr 23, 2006)

(treads carefully to the kitchen and makes a reviving cocoa laced with Mount Gay....)


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 23, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> As you please. Link removed. I'd thought that declaring a personal interest would have avoided criticism, obviously I was wrong. End of story.


No problem.

So, you know about dogs, eh?

Well, re-read rowans posts and then give some specific advice. Redemption will be swift.

Welcome to the game dru!



Woof


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh,

And if the book's any good, then once you have a few dozen good posts under your belt and peeps appreciate your contributions, I'm sure that a reintroduction of the tomb wouldn't be impossible.



Woof


----------



## Dru (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't have any links. I had intractable problems with the Border Collie, Bessie, who went totally ape in the car. The solution I came up with was to put her in the boot (it was a big old Datsun, and the boot was spacious). That kept her quiet, and din't half turn heads when we arrived somewhere and I opened the boot and she leapt out, raring to go... this technique did not work in my Escort estate, though... and of course it didn't address the root cause of the problem, which was, I suspect, simply that she was a Border Collie and therefore totally barking. Er, as it were.


----------



## Jessiedog (Apr 23, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't have any links. I had intractable problems with the Border Collie, Bessie, who went totally ape in the car. The solution I came up with was to put her in the boot (it was a big old Datsun, and the boot was spacious). That kept her quiet, and din't half turn heads when we arrived somewhere and I opened the boot and she leapt out, raring to go... this technique did not work in my Escort estate, though... and of course it didn't address the root cause of the problem, which was, I suspect, simply that she was a Border Collie and therefore totally barking. Er, as it were.


That's more like it.



Woof


----------



## madzone (Apr 23, 2006)

Dru said:
			
		

> (treads carefully to the kitchen and makes a reviving cocoa laced with Mount Gay....)


Stick some mini marshmallows on top of that and I'll join you


----------



## Dru (Apr 24, 2006)

Pax  . With chocolate on.


----------

